
Zim – A Hierarchical Notes Application - miccah
https://zim-wiki.org/
======
solarkraft
> Pages are stored in a folder structure, like in an outliner, and can have
> attachments.

I wish this model worked for me, but the concept of "pages" just doesn't. I
would immediately get into a situation in which I'd need a sub-page for an
aside.

Is this a problem for anyone else?

I am currently using Dynalist to solve this, but very annoyed by its
proptietary nature. Is there any free software that successfully implements
this "infinite outline" approach?

~~~
miccah
I've actually never encountered that issue, but because Zim is a wiki style
editor, you could create links to different pages for asides. It's still
another page, but at least it can be all grouped together.

I have found Zim to be a great tool for note taking and creating a personal
knowledge base. I can create a link to a more detailed explanation from any
page if needed, or write down examples separate from theory.

